# digital concepts card reader /writer



## 845warehousejoe (Oct 18, 2009)

i insert a memory card into the 51-in-1 card reader/writer, then i plug the usb cable into my dell/windows xp professional and nothing happens . do i need a driver or something and where can i get one? i am a computer beginner. help!


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

Has the reader ever worked and does the PC work with other USB devices? Cable seated properly on both ends? 

Card readers don't need drivers loaded for XP. 

Is this a cheapo unit? In my experience, the low cost USB gadgets can be flaky. I bought an SD card reader for $2 and it worked once. What did I expect. Cost me more than that in gasoline to return it.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

What type of card is this? If it's SDHC (SD "high capacity", over 2GB), it's likely your card reader doesn't support the newer SDHC spec. Check it specifically for "SDHC" in the supported types.


----------



## JustinPS (Oct 28, 2009)

Your computer may not be set to automatically open any external storage device that gets plugged into it (such as your 51-in-1 card reader). Have you tried going into My Computer and seeing if your reader is listed as a device? If it isn't, then it might be a broken unit, because as antimoth said, you don't need drivers to run USB card readers.


----------

